# Oopsies, Help please?!?!?!?!?



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

So, got the root to take to my droid bionic phone(gingerbread 2.3.4) When I went to wipe my cache and everything else to install the Rom and realize I didnt put it into my internal or external storage I went to restart and now my phone is stuck on the bootup screen of the dual core motorola logo. Can anyone direct a noob to fix this issue, if possible.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

You will have to reboot the phone into stock recovery and wipe cache there.


*So to get into the Boot Menu, simply do the following*:
1. Power down your device.
2. Press and hold both the Volume up and down buttons.
3. Press Power. Done.
From there, you can use the volume keys to switch between options, including Recovery.
*To get into Recovery*:
1. Volume down to highlight "Recovery."
2. Press Volume up to select it.
3. When the Android logo appears, press and release both Volume keys.
4. You can now apply updates, wipe your phone, etc. in Recovery.


----------



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

I've done that, and is my phone suppose to sit at that the same screen for awhile?


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

you went ahead and wiped cache and wiped it to factory?

if so yeah it does take awhile...i think 5-10 minutes....im not sure though.

If that doesnt work you may have to use:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4603-fxz-fastboot-recovery/

after that you may have to redo root on your phone.

Make sure to wipe everything first though


----------



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

:-/ I tried doing that fastboot recovery and nada, keeps failing.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

the recovery? for the link i sent you? it takes some time to go through what error did it fail with?


----------



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

On status on the RSD lite 5.6, it says "Failed flashing process. 1/15 flash cdt.bin"cdt.bin"


----------



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

I think it's because of my verison. I have the newest version.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

you have the newest version of rsdlite, and the phone is set into the bootloader right?

*So to get into the Boot Menu, simply do the following*:
1. Power down your device.
2. Press and hold both the Volume up and down buttons.
3. Press Power. Done.
From there, you can use the volume keys to switch between options, including Recovery.


----------



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

I ment the newest software verison that was released a couple of days for my phone. 5.9.902


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah it will flash it back to 893 i believe


----------



## idigscars (Feb 14, 2012)

Battery is too low. Taking it to this cell shop that does flashing. So, hopefully i'll get this fix, re-root, and LOAD the eclipse rom correctly. lol I messed up by not having the rom on either storage and wiping everything and restarting. Womp...womp life lessons are awesome! Again thanks for all the assistance man.


----------

